# Risperdal



## sit (Oct 4, 2019)

I've been with dr because of weed, sorry for the Englishman. My first symptoms were that it seemed that I was in a dream, I was somewhere but it seemed that I was not, some days did not recognize me in the mirror, it left me in a deep sadness. I started with antidepressants, but it didn't help at all, just panic and anxiety. A while ago I started with risperdal, those feelings of not being present and looking like I was in a dream passed and now only the lack of feeling left. But it's a great lack of feeling, if it's raining I don't feel, if it's noon, afternoon or night it's all the same making things a little weird and also the lack of pleasure in the things I used to like. Tomorrow I have a doctor and I will complain about this lack of feeling at all, oh and forgot to say that I started lamotrigine a few weeks ago, but for now I didn't feel any difference. I'll leave the news here and if anyone has any hints of this lack of feeling and pleasure tell me please


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Try to be hopeful. The lack of feelings can be temporary. Try to stay engaged in life to the extent that you can and still feel comfortable. I don't think it is helpful to withdraw too much. I went through something similar. I was agoraphobic and couldn't leave the house

because things did not seem real and I was extremely frightened and anxious. I took 2 steps forward, and one step back until I was able to spend a few hours away from my home. I continued to expand my horizons a bit at a time. I can tell you it took a long time and I did not make it back to normal for many years.

But, I did recover myself eventually.


----------



## sit (Oct 4, 2019)

did you take some medication?


----------

